# Using other's id in Dataone



## honey62022 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi . I have been using other's id to download . 
Till now i have used 4 peoples id. 
I want to know is BSNL capable of telling  customers who have been using their id? 

Tell me as i m bit worried.


----------



## janitha (Sep 9, 2006)

honey62022 said:
			
		

> Hi . I have been using other's id to download .
> Till now i have used 4 peoples id.
> I want to know is BSNL capable of telling  customers who have been using their id?
> 
> Tell me as i m bit worried.


In our place it is not possible, as per the BSNL engineer who said that a particular UserID and Password can be used only in the particular line. I dont know whether it is correct and have not tried.


----------



## djmykey (Sep 9, 2006)

No u can use anyones username pass on any dataone connection thats what I know. And ur not in trouble until the user whose id ur using finds something fishy and complains abt it. And if this happens ur fried


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 9, 2006)

so far with bsnl any one can login using anybody's id no probs @ all. but very soon bsnl is going to make it one point access, means ids will be specific to phone numbers,  so no more using other ppls id.


----------



## crazywolf (Sep 9, 2006)

when we use others id . whether the bill come on our number or the id & password owners tel bill plz reply?


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 9, 2006)

^^
all on the person whos id u r using

@honey62022
well i think u should stop it now!, sooner or latter u will be in trouble as bsnl servers logs the accesing phone no's with id's


----------



## blademast3r (Sep 9, 2006)

It is possible to use others Id to an extent ...The connection is made using your phone line...so if the person  whose ID u r usin complains u are EASILY goin to get caught....


----------



## choudang (Sep 9, 2006)

You will be in trouble if the user checks his usage. If he comes to know that his usage is increased, he will go to the BSNL. In the server, there is a log table where they will come to know that from which phone line is using the connection. remember that in the log table, along with phone line, the mac address is also traced.


----------



## Akshay (Sep 10, 2006)

Dat means if my frnd has Rs.900 unlimited plan n I hav Rs.250 plan, I can use his id n download/upload unlimited stuff wit his permission???


----------



## honey62022 (Sep 10, 2006)

Thats what i m doing . The persons whose id i m using has 900rs. plan and i think it supports multiple users so .


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 10, 2006)

900 plan is a single user plan.. while u are connected then he cannot..

btw bsnl rules and logic are not clear because there is no literature abt them...


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 10, 2006)

when u r connected the real person will get a invalid userid & pass error 691.i too use others id sometimes when i have to download some linux distro(currently fc5 3.5GB) but with his permission so if u want to use atleast get his permission else to will face hard for sure.just try and convience him  if not they could charge u y ur current plan u d/l 2gb from others account then they will charge u for extra acc to ur plan 1.2rs@1mb.don't ever use id without permission


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 11, 2006)

Few FAQs... unofficial ofcourse...


*Can I use Others ID and PW to log in to dataOne from My Home?*
Yup... You can...
*Is it legal ??*
Well if the owner of ID is permits you  then hell yeah !! but if not then its highly illigal...
*Who pays the bill (Data usage) when I am loged in with others ID and PW?*
The owner offcouse... as for you... your telephone dont get change for the use u made... 
*Can BSNL track me doing it?*
Well hell yeah... then can track you... 
*Will BSNL tell the owner of ID about me access his account??*
Well its depends on the exchange DE... and the owner of that ID... Its very hard to do any thing in BSNL as gov emplyee they dont want to work !! but if some owner pushes them with lots of hangama... then yeah... the owner can know about u...
*I am loged in with some one's ID... Now will that person be able to log in simuteniouslly?*
Nope He/She cant... untill you log out...

Hope this helps...


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 11, 2006)

huh thtz kool...re..


----------



## Akhil Jain (Sep 11, 2006)

just write it on a paper and take your friends signature there ..
and say him to write the following words " that he permits you to.......blah blah..."
this way in future he cannot change his statemt and u r also going legal way..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 11, 2006)

@Akhil Jain



> just write it on a paper and take your friends signature there ..
> and say him to write the following words " that he permits you to.......blah blah..."
> this way in future he cannot change his statemt and u r also going legal way..



Sorry mate... ur frnd cant do that... unless that frnds has a MU connection ...


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Sep 12, 2006)

hmm i have been using my dad's friends connection in some months when my account gets fully used (Home 500)

i am sure that the number of my telephone will be tracked. but until the time the account u r using (of someone else's) gets complaints, they will not look into it... and as I am using the other acc only with that uncle's permission, i will not have problems...

hope this is the case with @honey62022..


----------



## runeet (Sep 12, 2006)

I wanted to ask previously I was a bsnl subscriber and I had bought the modem but later on shifted to another service provider, I have a friend who has a home 900 plan so if i set up the modem again and use his id with his permission then can i download.??


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 12, 2006)

yes ofcourse.. but u both cant do so simaltaniously


----------



## janitha (Sep 12, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> yes ofcourse.. but u both cant do so simaltaniously



From his post it seems at present he is not a Dataone subscriber and if that is the case I think he will not be able to do so.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 13, 2006)

> From his post it seems at present he is not a Dataone subscriber and if that is the case I think he will not be able to do so.



that one u have to see 4 ur self... i have seen here in Kolkata... few exchange closes the ADSL on those phone where customer has surrendered the DataOne...

but,

in some exchanges they dont close it... people still can use the dataone with others ID...

so its u who have to try...


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Sep 14, 2006)

hmm to have ADSL access on ur telephone, it must first be activated at the exchange itself!!! so even if u have the modem and someone else's pwd, still no use at ur home, coz U cant access ADSL until its activated!!!


----------

